# Drivers setup for Intel GMA 950



## Kalero (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi! I want to install FreeBSD 10.2 release on a netbook (Sony VPCW12J1E) and I don't know exactly how to set up the proper driver for its graphics card (Intel GMA 950). Should I just install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel port/package and then install Xorg or should I also load some kernel module and/or set up Xorg? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2015)

Just install x11/xorg as normal.  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel is one of the standard dependencies.


----------



## Kalero (Nov 21, 2015)

And that's all? No need to set up Xorg and/or load some kernel module?


----------



## lme@ (Nov 21, 2015)

You should add 
	
	



```
kern.vty=vt
```
 to loader.conf and reboot, so you can switch back to a virtual console from X, but you should not need to configure Xorg.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2015)

Kalero said:


> And that's all? No need to set up Xorg and/or load some kernel module?


That is all.  See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.


----------



## Kalero (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------

